# Sehr alt.



## sehr alt (May 6, 2020)

Most of my outdoor activities are done and gone. As my screen name says, I'm "sehr alt."


----------



## C'est Moi (May 6, 2020)

"Very old?"   You came to the right place.     Welcome.


----------



## hollydolly (May 6, 2020)

Sehr alt... are you German ?... where are you located..?...are you male or female ?


----------



## RadishRose (May 6, 2020)




----------



## Pinky (May 6, 2020)

Welcome sehr alt .. I hope you enjoy it here on our friendly forum


----------



## IrisSenior (May 6, 2020)

Welcome.
The older the better.


----------



## sehr alt (May 6, 2020)

hollydolly said:


> Sehr alt... are you German ?... where are you located..?...are you male or female ?


No, I'm not German but I do like to use the few foreign language words that I know. Those are mostly in Spanish, German and Japanese. I've always been interested in words and languages. I'm male, and have about given up on finding a suitable female to develop an interest in. A familiar problem for many people ! I'm in Las Vegas.


----------



## sehr alt (May 6, 2020)

The message I wrote out in not considered valid. It's just above, but can anybody see it ?


----------



## hollydolly (May 6, 2020)

sehr alt said:


> No, I'm not German but I do like to use the few foreign language words that I know. Those are mostly in Spanish, German and Japanese. I've always been interested in words and languages. I'm male, and have about given up on finding a suitable female to develop an interest in. A familiar problem for many people ! I'm in Las Vegas.


well, welcome from the rural countryside  edge of London.....perhaps you could learn some Cockney speak...  ETA...yes I just responded to it in this post


----------



## Pink Biz (May 6, 2020)




----------



## sehr alt (May 7, 2020)

hollydolly said:


> well, welcome from the rural countryside  edge of London.....perhaps you could learn some Cockney speak...  ETA...yes I just responded to it in this post


I notice that you and many others who use these forums are in England. Many of my ancestor were from the UK, specifically Scotland, Ireland and Wales. But I'm not familiar with the indigenous languages of the UK, such as  Gaelic, Welsh or Cornish. I'm Sehr Alt.


----------



## sehr alt (May 7, 2020)

C'est Moi said:


> "Very old?"   You came to the right place.     Welcome.


Thank you, and I love your sense of humor, in your many postings.


----------



## Lewkat (May 7, 2020)

Welcome from another oldster from NJ.


----------

